# 20G planted tank



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would like to add live plants to my 20g guppy tank, but have never had live plants before. I have been reading up on the whole CO2 and everything, and I am just really confused and dont want to end up spending hundreds of dollars on equipment and a CO2 tank and everything (wife would kill me). What all do I actually need other than lighting and the fertilizer? Is there an alternative to having any kind of CO2 system?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You can grow almost any plant without CO2!! That being said all plants will grower faster with CO2 added. I would suggest, for someone just starting into planted tanks, to start with easy growing low to medium light plants and get your fingers wet first.Then decide if you want to take the next steps. Tropical freshwater aquarium fish: Find plants this is a helpful site to start.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Thats the answer I was hoping for haha! Thanks Dalfed! Now second question...as I plan on only having plants that require low to medium low lighting...right now I have two regular 25 watt bulbs (nothing fancy they costed me $3.50 for the two pack). I am guessing no matter what I need to get new bulbs or are they ok for hardy low light plants?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Be sure the bulbs are in the 6700 K rate, or natural daylight.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you everybody!! So the light fixture I have right now has these bulbs in it, which I am 95% sure that any plants I put in will not make it because these won't give them what they need. Aqueon® Incandescent 25 Watt Lamp - Lighting & Hoods - Fish - PetSmart

Now, I have been looking around, but can't seem to find bulbs that would give off the K that I would need for plants that would work in my hood...do I need to buy a new hood or am I missing something?


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

Just posted a pretty much free CO2 generator I built. Only cost would be yeast and sugar. 
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/homemade-co2-generator-43193.html


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Incandescent lighting is pretty much useless for plants, you need to find a florescent light for your tank or led.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I found these two bulbs online, would either of these be ok?

Zoo Med Reef Sun 50/50 Compact Fluorescent Bulb at PETCO

Zoo Med Ultra Sun Daylight Compact Fluorescent Bulb at PETCO


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would do the second. The first has actinic, which plants dont really use, but corals do.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

works for me!! now would 6500K be good enough for plants that need low and moderate lighting or just low?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The K rating is the color, not brightness. All plants can gather the needed stuff from 6500K to 10000K. 

In short, all of them


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

WONDERFUL! This just made my day haha. Now hopefully the stores near me have the light, and I will spend $20 instead of $200 for a new fixture and eveything


----------



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

I have the exact bulb majerah1 suggested on my betta's little 5g and it works perfectly with live plants.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello I did the diy for a while with 2 2 liter coke bottles and a 16 oz coke bottle as a bubble counter and filter.one was not enough for my 20 gallon tank so I used 2.i got tried of mixing the stuff so I went with seachem flourish tabs you just put in the gravel next to the plant and lasts 2 months.i also have a good led light that I leave on 9 hours a day.the plants really looks very green with just the tabs and led light.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I guess its for your 20 gallon tank?if it is coralife has a T8 17 watt 24" 10,000K for $25.i got 2 of them for my 20 gallon stock hood.i got them at my lfs.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I forgot I bought a couple packs of bulbs at walmart and tried the bulbs and thay did very well all came out but one.i bought them back last aug last year and thay are still doing very well.i have ordered some from California and thay have done great.plants makes the tank.good luck


----------

